# free hat patterns (adults and babies)



## durabelle (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.pinterest.com/metaphoryarns/free-hat-patterns/


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Very useful!


----------



## Miki1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow! One hat is cuter than the next. What a great resource. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Found several that I really like, thanks for the link.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I have bookmarked this - many thanks.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

nice link


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, something for everyone.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link - lots of neat patterns


----------



## BarbaraNixon (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I didn't realise that Pinteret had free patterns.

I found this one for some pretty baby items

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=free%20baby%20knitting%20patterns&rs=ac&len=9


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for the link. There are some super patterns there.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

durabelle said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/metaphoryarns/free-hat-patterns/


I am new to Pinterest so I don't know my way around the site. But, I want to know how to get to the actual pattern. I clicked on all kinds of links and never did come up with the pattern I was looking for. Lots more pictures, but no pattern. Do you have to "follow" some of them? I don't want to get a bazillion new emails because of that.

Can somebody give me a quick lesson in Pinterest 101? Tnx.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you so much. very appreciated and kind of you


----------



## BarbaraNixon (Oct 4, 2013)

Removed as my message came very slowly, so I typed another.


----------



## BarbaraNixon (Oct 4, 2013)

I have found access difficult, in the past (hence my comment about being surprised that there are free patterns).

I may be wrong, but think the site is mainly a collection of photos of things that people have made or find interesting, but, in the comments section(underneath a photo)there is sometimes a link to a site where the pattern can be found. Some have the words 'free pattern here' with no response to clicking, but I notice that some post are quite old, so perhaps the place linked to or the actual link, no longer exists.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

very nice! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

There is a spiral hat that looks very like the one someone was looking for a pattern for.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks I bookmarked it.


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Nitting More,

Click on the picture of the hat you are interested in. A new screen should come up with a larger picture of the hat you just clicked on. Under the picture it will say "Visit..." Click on this link and it should take you to the original.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

